# Job Search



## tonya0817 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am a medical billing & coding student who has recently finished her classes and her externship at a major hospital in the state. I am expected to take my exam for my certification at the end of this month. 

But now I am in need of a job in the medical field. 
Does anyone no of any good search websites to find a job


----------



## ajs (Nov 9, 2011)

tonya0817 said:


> I am a medical billing & coding student who has recently finished her classes and her externship at a major hospital in the state. I am expected to take my exam for my certification at the end of this month.
> 
> But now I am in need of a job in the medical field.
> Does anyone no of any good search websites to find a job



The AAPC has a job search function on this website and it covers lots of different areas of the country and other online websites.


----------

